# Encoder de rueda o scroll de mouse



## nem_sys (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo y no soy estudiante de electronica mas bien de ingenieria en sistemas, pero ta.
Tengo un mouse digital que tenia un scroll que era un encoder mas exactamente el de arriba a la derecha.



lo desarme por que lo queria colocar en otro lugar fisico y por supuesto se rompio.
trate de entender como funciona pero nada lo unico que les puedo dejar es un diagrama de lo que hay dentro de eso,
por que no es un encoder con fotodiodos como los mas comunes, es electrico, o no se como, la cosa es que dentro tiene una configuración igual a esta:



La pieza del medio que tiene 3 aspas es la pieza que gira es de metal.

Lo que quiero es que alguien me explique como es que funciona esto y como podria hacer uno casero, por que el problema por lo que se me rompio es que era una pieza muy pequeña para el lugar donde lo quiero colocar, necesito hacerlo mas grande. Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Jun 30, 2009)

nada complicado cuando lo giras hacia un lado hace unos pulsos y para el otro lado en forma diferente.


----------



## nem_sys (Jun 30, 2009)

Ahora con el tema de hacerlo yo mismo tengo algun problema?



por que los circulos rojos y azules de esta foto marcan perforaciones, osea partes donde no hace contacto la pieza del medio, mi pregunta es tengo que hacerlos coincidir o no, lo que quiero decir con coincidir es, cuando la rueda del medio entre en el primer circulo azul, al mismo tiempo y sin desfasarse debe entrar en el circulo rojo, o la gracia es que entre desfasado para lograr esa grafica, osea que cuidados debo tener para fabricarlo yo mismo?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 30, 2009)

no los puntos de no contacto no deben coincidir asi podra haber un desfasaje entre las dos señales

hacia un lado primero el azul y luego el rojo y hacia el otro lado primero el rojo y luego el azul


----------



## nem_sys (Jun 30, 2009)

Hay manera de saber que tan desfasado debo hacerlo? por que cuando miro la pieza rota no se nota la diferencia osea tengo que tener suerte para que me quede igual no?


----------



## nem_sys (Jul 2, 2009)

Hoy manera de utilizar un pequeño motor de lectora de CD como encoder? segun yo se utilizan un chip de efecto hall o algo asi para saber en que posicion esta el motor, primero tengo que aprender a reconocer ese chip y luego saber usarlo en el encoder, alguna idea?


----------



## willyland (Dic 4, 2009)

Gente primero saludar ya que el la primera vez que escribo en el foro...y tengo pequeña consulta...Estoy tratardo de hacer un encoder rotativo(con 7414 y 4013)...por lo que veo se trata de dos emisores y dos sensores otpticos,pues yo consegui unos de un mouse,el problema es que
en la capsula del receptor viene integrados ambos repeptores,no se si me explico,
El que yo he conseguido es asi
http://hackadaycom.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/open2.jpg?w=450&h=367
Y el circuito requiere asi
http://www.boondog.com/tutorials/mouse/ledsCanBeSolderedOff.jpg
este seri a el circuito 
http://www.boondog.com/tutorials/mouse/mouseHackSchematic.jpg

Como podre adaptar mis sensores a ese circuito.
Disculpenme pero la verda que se muy poco de electronica.Capaz que es una tontera
pero estoy trabado aca y no puedo seguir.


----------



## Jory (Oct 20, 2010)

willyland,

es exactamente igual.

saludos


----------



## enridp (Nov 16, 2010)

yo no entend 

Los encoders que conocia tenian un par de fotobarreras, o sea dos diodos emisores y sus receptores (por lo general infrarrojos ambos) y la onda cuadrada se genera con un disco con perforaciones que interrumpe el paso de la luz infrarroja hacia el receptor.

Como genera esas ondas cuadradas el encoder del primer post?


----------



## JONH (May 24, 2011)

Soy nuevo en este foro quisiera hacerles una consulta, necesito hacer un sensor pra yo ponerlo en un autito y que el mismo sensor me de un 1 lógico o un 0 logico según valla para adelante o para atrás, havia pensado usar un scroll de un mouse pero la verdad que no se como lo puedo hacer, si alguien puede darme una mano se lo voy a agradecer eternamente.....


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 25, 2011)

haber haber... quieres obtener um 1 logico cuando el  carro camine hacia adelante???,  y un 0 logico cuando camine haica atras?????????
y cuando este detendio?????????

pues mira  lo que se me ocurre para obtener un uno logico pones un diodo  al + del motor.  es decir cuando este alimentado con cierta polariad, pues te permite polarisar el diodo y ya obitenes un uno....
y si da hacia atras o detenido.. pues no vas a atener voltaje, solamente 0.7 segun sea el caso.
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2011)

JONH dijo:


> Soy nuevo en este foro quisiera hacerles una consulta, necesito hacer un sensor pra yo ponerlo en un autito y que el mismo sensor me de un 1 lógico o un 0 logico según valla para adelante o para atrás, havia pensado usar un scroll de un mouse pero la verdad que no se como lo puedo hacer, si alguien puede darme una mano se lo voy a agradecer eternamente.....



Con un Flip-Flop SR


----------



## BKAR (Feb 6, 2012)

en mi uní dejaron proyectos... así que me decidi hacer un medidor de longitud..ojo estamos hablando de logica TTL, nada de micros...
se me vino a la mente usar el scroll del raton::
el cual solo hice en fisico el driver del scroll los demas PCB los deje a medias...no lo acabe
porque simplemente no me dio tiempo y estaba apretado con otros cursos...ademas el profe dejo tiempo como 1 mes, y yo empece 3 dias antes del ultimo dia...
prácticamente en el zip esta todo mi avance, cualquier duda pregunten


----------



## BKAR (Feb 19, 2012)

el tema va referido solo al scroll-del raton, lo cual es sumamente facil detectar la direccion y los "clocks" que este manda al moverse...
pero si buscas la comunicaron PS2 del mouse...mmm habría que usar algún uC


----------



## lordphrases (Feb 23, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> en mi uní dejaron proyectos... así que me decidi hacer un medidor de longitud..ojo estamos hablando de logica TTL, nada de micros...



Brother, tu proyecto me sirve para basarme en uno similar, pero con lo que tengo problemas es con la logica de pulsos para detectar la direccion y lo de los sensores (es una tarea de esas sorpresa que te piden y que tu investigues por tu cuenta).
Pero ya hicimos contar, solo que para mandar los pulsos dependiendo de las dos entradas, estamos batallando.
No tendras los esquematicos de los pcb que subiste.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 24, 2012)

BIENVENIDO AL FORO!!



lordphrases dijo:


> No tendras los esquematicos de los pcb que subiste.



TODO TODO lo subi al foro...esperando que a alguien le sea util 

lordphrases yo uso papa proteus para simular solo para simular
los pcbs los hice en DIP-TRACE como tambien diseñe los mismos esquemas bueno el 99% igual al diagrama del proteus en DIP-TRACE

ahi estan todos los archivos

dices problemas en la logica para detectar la dirección??
el FF es el que detecta la dirección


----------



## lordphrases (Mar 1, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> BIENVENIDO AL FORO!!
> 
> dices problemas en la logica para detectar la dirección??
> el FF es el que detecta la dirección



Gracias, eso ya quedo superado, ahora tengo que hacer algo sobre un Conversor Analogico digital con un LM35 y ADC0804 con salida en binario y con un rango de 0 a 100.

No va aqui en este tema, lo sé.

Tendras alguna idea?


----------



## BKAR (Mar 1, 2012)

basta con escribir "LM35 y ADC0804" en el buscador o en papá google, y hay cantidad de informacion...
como se relaciona con el scroll??


----------



## lordphrases (May 19, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> basta con escribir "LM35 y ADC0804" en el buscador o en papá google, y hay cantidad de informacion...
> como se relaciona con el scroll??



No tenia  mucha, pero igual ya lo hice y quedo funcionando. 
Gracias, para no desviar más el hilo.


----------

